# Official Game Thread: Nets @ Bulls 4/11/06 - 7:30pm CT CSN-Chicago/YES/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*NETS@BULLS*_











_*Tuesday April 11, 2006 7:30pm CT United Center, Chicago*_




_*Series:*_ Tied 1-1.

_*Last meeting:*_ Bulls won 95-87 March 7 in Chicago.

_*Records:*_ Nets 47-29, Bulls 35-41.


*****


*Nets' probable starters ppg:*

G Jason Kidd 13.6, G Vince Carter 24.4, F Richard Jefferson 19.9, F Jason Collins 3.4, C Nenad Krstic 13.4

Nets stats 


*Bulls' probable starters ppg:* 

G Chris Duhon 8.9, G Kirk Hinrich 15.5, F Andres Nocioni 12.6, F Malik Allen 4.5, C Michael Sweetney 8.4

Bulls stats 


*****


*Story line:* _Nets have won 15 of their last 16 since losing to the Bulls at the United Center in early March. If Luol Deng's symptoms from a concussion subside, he will start instead of Malik Allen for the Bulls, who trail the 76ers by a half-game for the eighth and final playoff spot in the East. _



_*Deng did not practice because he was still recovering from a concussion he suffered in a freak collision with Eric Piatkowski on Saturday morning at the team's shootaround.*

He was still bothered by a headache Monday morning and left the Berto Center at about 10:30 a.m. for another evaluation at Rush University Medical Center. Deng was able to drive himself there.

"I guess the assumption I'll go under is that we'll start the same way we did [Saturday] night," coach Scott Skiles said._


*****


Tribune


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Not a good time to lose Deng for two straight games..
We gotta show up for this one, or else it's going to get ugly quick.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*gulp*

Win please...


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Pressure is on us to win. Time to step it up.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

We need this win, but it's going to be extremly tough to win this game. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the Bulls.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

<A href="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=257688" target="_blank">Nets Forum game thread</A>


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Need a huge game from Gordon and Nocioni.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Nets don't have much to play for other than an outside chance at the #2. They're 2.5 games behind Miami heading into tonight's game.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

If you lose this, and the Magic beat the Raptors, we'll be 1.5 games back from you. LOOOSSSEEEEE.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

deng is OUT tonight. (damn it pike) :curse:


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/injury_report.html


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

v bookie for tonight's game 



my bulls e-news 



yahoo game preview


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> deng is OUT tonight. (damn it pike) :curse:
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/injury_report.html



Yikes. We need Noce to play well again.

Ok, Malik. Please just make a few jumpers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This morning, Nets were just 1 point favorites over the Bulls. I'm trying to figure that one out. Seems to me it should be like 8 points, even in Chicago.

So, I went to the uCash sportsbook and bet all 250,000 uCash points I have on the nets.

Lo and behold, 19 people bet on the nets (at the time) and just 2 on the bulls. Yet the points bet were pretty darn close.

Now, if you believe in the games being fixed, then the Bulls are going to win. Vegas can't help but want to make money from the 19 suckers instead of the 2. And all the talk about Deng being out only makes the Bulls a MORE attractive bet.

In any case, I just checked the lines and the nets are now 1.5 point favorites. That would indicate that people are betting on the bulls enough to move the lines (so betting on the Nets is more attractive).

Looks pretty strange to me.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm going to bet it all on the nets so it's almost certainly a win-win


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i am in such a weird/bad mood today and i think it's cause of this game.

tyson, ben and kirk had best bring their *A+* games tonight (nocioni too, but he has been doing that) otherwise it will be ugly and painful. 

and here is a thought: if "mr. big shot" is so pained and sore, then why the **** doesn't skiles go back to starting ben and kirk in the backcourt? if i see pargo in the first quarter, not only will i stick a sharp object in my eye, i will stick the biggest pin in my Skiles Voodoo Doll (patent pending). and it won't be in his eye, either. 

oh and i HATE PIKE.




arghghghhghgh.


*blood on the goddamn horns boys!*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This might be one of those games where the Nets take it easy to rest up a bit for the playoffs.

However, they had their 14 game win streak busted and then came back and thumped the Bucks on the road.

The Nets are 2.5 games out of the #2 seed in the east, which might be something to play for.

The Bulls beat the Nets the game before they went on that 14 game win streak, so maybe they'll be looking for some payback.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This morning, Nets were just 1 point favorites over the Bulls. I'm trying to figure that one out. Seems to me it should be like 8 points, even in Chicago.
> 
> So, I went to the uCash sportsbook and bet all 250,000 uCash points I have on the nets.
> 
> ...


If Deng were playing, I would have the Bulls as three point favorites. I don't have enough data to run my model without Deng playing, but I'd guess it would be somewhere close to a pick'em.

Not enough edge to make a bet one way or another IMO.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> and here is a thought: if "mr. big shot" is so pained and sore, then why the **** doesn't skiles go back to starting ben and kirk in the backcourt? if i see pargo in the first quarter, not only will i stick a sharp object in my eye, i will stick the biggest pin in my Skiles Voodoo Doll (patent pending). and it won't be in his eye, either.


Pargo has no business in a game against New Jersey as long as it's outcome is in doubt. He's too small and slow to guard any of NJ's backcourt players. Time for Basden to earn his pay if our 3 guard tandem needs help. 

Hopefully Chandler can stay out of foul trouble and get more playing time. Otherwise, this game will be over in the third quarter.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls won't go down without a fight!! 






all of a sudden i don't feel well. 


:clown:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

All of a sudden, there is a really, really rank stench coming off of the remainder of this Bulls season. 

It. doesn't. smell. good. :whofarted


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> If Deng were playing, I would have the Bulls as three point favorites. I don't have enough data to run my model without Deng playing, but I'd guess it would be somewhere close to a pick'em.
> 
> Not enough edge to make a bet one way or another IMO.


How good is your model against the spread over the season?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Not a good opponent to have a must-win game against...


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

BULLS win


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> How good is your model against the spread over the season?


Historically, meaning over the past 4 seasons:

In my fulll bet games (3.5+ or more points of edge), I'm 61.7% against the spread. 250 on the winning side out of 405 bets. 

In my half-bet games (between 2.0 and 3.0 points of edge), I'm 56.4% against the spread. 357 on the winning side out of 633 bets.

Overall record vs. the spread when I don't make bets (between 0 and 1.5 points of edge), I'm 48.1% against the spread. This number is close enough to 50% for my liking.

I ignore recommendations when there is a injury to a significant player (i.e. Deng tonigh) or a major trade occurs during the season. As a result, I bet a lot more frequently at the beginning of the season than the end. I average right around 10 bets per week.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

according to espn 1000 update:


Mr Big Shot is a game time decision.









(i am hiding all sharp objects as we speak)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng had his way with the Nets the last time out on both ends of the court. I wish he was playing tonight.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Dont worry people...Randy Livingston will light up the baskets tonight.....he will drop 25 points on Vince Carter....and will be the hot topic on tomorrows papers......


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Feel bad for Deng but i see you guys need to win this game, though the Nets might not take it easy on you tonight.....cuz we lost in the last meeting to you guys and we need revenge.

May the best team win. :cheers:


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm doing a lot of :gopray: and :meditate: for tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We'll be down a full 1 game after tonight. No way are we beating a HOT+Great Nets team that wants to get that 2nd seed. They typically own us anyway.

That stink job against Philadelphia will haunt us the rest of the way.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> according to espn 1000 update:
> 
> 
> Mr Big Shot is a game time decision.
> ...


And the decision is in - it's no for Duhon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ouch.



*ouch!!!!*



i swear if pargo starts.....







*ouch!!!!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This might be one of those games where the Nets take it easy to rest up a bit for the playoffs.
> 
> However, they had their 14 game win streak busted and then came back and thumped the Bucks on the road.
> 
> ...


Rest is good, but if Jason Kidd has a chance to keep a Skiles team out of the playoffs, he'll play his full minutes.

-Petey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

watching the nets pregame on YES!

nets gameplanning kirk and nocioni. kirk averages 19.4 ppg v. the nets, his highest against any opponent. nocioni can give vince a hard time. have to match his energy.



man. larry frank looks like he's 19 in his pre-game t-shirt.

larry's "keys to the game"

_meet the bulls sense of urgency

must keep them out of the paint. respect the drive and kick game.

it's important for nets to get to the line. _


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Im actually expecting (and hoping for) a playoff intensity game. Kidd will want to prove something to Skiles, Carter still remembers his choke job down the stretch of the Cavs (article on it said he spent 5 hours thinkinga bout it after the game), and bulls are fighting for their playoff lives.

Should be fun!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

marv's rug is looking particularly fluffy tonight. 


:greatjob:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

18-17 Bulls. They haven't exactly looked like the better team though IMO.

Actually, defensively they have, but offensively they've looked terrible.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Tyson should never be taking turn around jumpers from 10 feet out...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Cliff Robinson is still playing / alive?
Wow..


Well we're looking better then I expected so far, good to see Kirk came to play.

I'm listenin to the Twins on the MLB gamecast, they're even more depressing to listen to then the Bulls.
:|


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

was the site down a little?

anyway. kirk. wearing different shoes. really came to play. 


tyson with the stuff from the kirk feed.

oh. man. vince carter.

so far no pargo. 

that's good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vince is really on fire. un believable


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

If the Bulls want to win this one, they need to keep up this defensive intensity all game...and somehow find a way to keep Vince Carter from making 30 footers. From the looks of the first quarter though, its not looking good to me. I expect the nets to continue to pull away throughout the game...

26-22 Nets after 1


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Kirk really came to play tonight. He's gonna need some help though. Not gonna have 12 points in every quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

i can do pbp. I'm bored.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc to the line after getting fouled.

I guess Vince got cut on his hand so they are cleaning them up.

Noc makes both FT'


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter in the lane. pulls up and Noc draws the offensive foul!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I can't stand Pargo.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk! jumper is good. 26 all

Carter breathed on and gets called for the foul. Luke called for the foul.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh. no. pargo.

ouch.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Noch!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Man, Kirk is on fire.

If he keeps it up the Bulls have a really good chance of beating the Nets.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk steals it. Noc grabs it. on the fastbreak dunks it and gets fouled! and 1.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc makes the FT. 29-26.

7-0 Bulls run.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney called for a foul. what a foul machine. 

NJ calls a 20 sec timeout. 10:13 left 26-29 Bulls.14 secs on the shot clock


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

inside to Krstic back out to Vaughn. gets called for the 24 second shot clock violation.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo to Chandler back out to Pargo against Vince. goes baseline. to Noc. 

3 second violation on Sweetney. 29-26 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cliuff to inside to Krstic inside. gets called for the traveling.

Gordon drives MISS but fouled. beat Zoran to the basket.9:17 left 30-26 Ben makes the first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc gets a breather. Kirk in for him.

Ben makes the second. 31-26.

Gordon knocks the ball away from Zoran. Vaughn to inbound.

high screen roll. to Vaughn to Zoran. to Cliff. long 3 GOOD.

Sweteney inside. posts up and gets called for the offensive foul

timeout.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Noc gets a breather. Kirk in for him.
> 
> Ben makes the second. 31-26.
> 
> ...


Dang, Sweetney gets a foul per minute. 

Well not really, but he is talented in that area.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think Tyson got hurt on the play prior. 

8:40 left. 31-29 Bulls. Nets ball.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sweeney already with 3 fouls? What has he played, 2 minutes?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd brings it up. Kidd for three. MISS

Kirk sets up.
to Ben in the corner. MISS.

gets the board to Kirk. in the corner. drives. MISS> Tyson miss.

Kidd for three. GOOD
.
Ben drives baseline. to the rim. MISS but fouled.

32-31 Nets 7:34 left


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Bulls and Nets are pretty close in every category except FT's. The Bulls are already up 6 there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben makes both FT's 33-32 Bulls 7:32 left

Kidd has it to Krstic. long jumper MISS.

Malik Allen called for the offensive foul. pushes Krstic down.

Noc comes in for Allen.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd brings it up to Vaughn. to Krstic posts up. backs in on Chandler.

Kidd spins. fallaway jumper MISS.

Ben has it up top.

Chandler called for the holding foul.

wow. lots of fouls called.

Luke comes in.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

That was a weak call on Malik.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd to Rjeff. to Cliff inside.

hook shot. MISS

Kirk crosses over. pulls back out. to Noc. to the glass. GOOD. 36-32


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rjeff posts up.

Krstic jumper GOOD. and falls down. whatever.....

Kirk to Pargo. for three. MISS> wide open.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Bulls should attack Krstic and try to make him pick up his 3rd so they can get him out of the game.

Even though he hasn't done much yet the Nets have a *weak* frontcourt without him in the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd drives. kicks out to Rjeff. for three MISS.

Noc for three. GOOD!

38-34 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

timeout Nets. 5:09 left 2nd quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> The Bulls should attack Krstic and try to make him pick up his 3rd so they can get him out of the game.
> 
> Even though he hasn't done much yet the Nets have a *weak* frontcourt without him in the game.


 Krstic really stretches our defense. It's really hard to defend that long jumper he's got when he can also bang down low.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc doing well with 12 points.

Kidd gets the inbound. to Krstic. to Rjeff on top. posts up.

back to Kidd. for three. MISS

Cliff Robinson called for the foul. Ben got knocked down.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben to shoot. makes the first.

39-34 4:53 left in the quarter.

Ben makes the second FT.

40-34

Kidd brings the ball up. against Pargo. to Rjeff goes inside 

Pargo has it to Luke inside GOOD!

42-34


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic to Carter. drives. and gets fouled. by Luke.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Collins in for Robinson.

Vince to shoot the FT. GOOD.

Hinrich to Pargo . on top Gordon. drives. MISS.

Carter for three. MISS.

Kirk brings it up. to Ben. spins and gets fouled by Collins.

Othella comes in.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

So were Tyson and Schensher on the floor at the same time for awhile? Is that usually how it is during the rare instances when Luke plays? 

Seems cool having a pair of 7 footers on the court, in juxtaposition to some of the small lineups we've had...although no one will confuse Luke and Ty for the twin towers anytime soon.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben misses the first.

Othella in for Luke.

Ben makes the second FT.

Kidd brigns it up. Pargo got screened pretty bad.

Rjeff in the lane spins layup GOOD and 1.

makes the FT.

43-40


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc has it in the lane. lost it. 

Noc knocks Vince down and gets fouled. Noc out for Randy Livingston.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

omg. did vince just "FALL DOWN"? what an acting job! good lord.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vince misses the first FT. makes the second.

Kirk brings it up. to Ben. to Randy to Pargo on the left wing. inside to Othella. faces up.

jumper GOOD.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles loves his point guards.

Gordon, Hinrich, Pargo, Livingston <-- 4 PGs
and
Othella

How small can you go?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

45-41

Vince posts up. and gets fouled by Kirk

timeout on the floor 2:28 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> omg. did vince just "FALL DOWN"? what an acting job! good lord.


a little embellishment, yes. smart play going down though. Noc shouldn't have touched him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> omg. did vince just "FALL DOWN"? what an acting job! good lord.


Fall down? Apparently even Spongy even say Nocinni hit him... look up.

-Petey


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Hahahahaha...

Villanova's playing at the UC tonight.

One of the funniest/saddest lineups I've ever seen.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

INSIDE POINTS:

Bulls 16
Nets 4


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vince first FT. MISS.

makes the second.

Kirk to Othella to Gordon. back to Kirk for three., MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Collins long jumper MISS.

Pargo to Othella cutting to the basket. fouled by Krstic.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pargo
hinrich
gordon
livingston
'fella




skiles almost has the wet dream lineup in there now. missing his boo of course.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella bricks the first FT.

misses the second. to Gordon. to Kirk outside for three. MISS

Randy tips it OOB. Nets ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Not only is pargo playing, he's playing PF


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

It scares me when guys I have never heard of come in to play for my team (see: Randy Livingston).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> pargo
> hinrich
> gordon
> livingston
> ...


Earlier didn't he have 

Tyson
Luke
Malik
Noc
Kirk

??

I guess when your team has six players -- and two of them can't play -- you try to screw with everything in the game to get some sort of advantage. Seems to be working so far....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

from far away, it's like watching midgets play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter fouled again.

makes both FT's
45-44

Gordon fakes a shot. off Collins butt. Othella jumper MISS.

Carter pass inside to Rjeff. drives out to Carter. leaner MISS.

Pargo to Gordon. inside to Othella MISS but fouled. Collins called for the foul.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

7thwatch said:


> It scares me when guys I have never heard of come in to play for my team (see: Randy Livingston).


Didn't he play some Summer League for the Bull?


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Can we start hitting some fros.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella splits FT's

Kidd brings it up. to Carter against Gordon.spins layup MISS but fouled.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What happened to Duhon? Pike take him out too? The *******!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Pargo vs the world


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zoran in for Rjeff.
Carter splits some FT's

Randy brings it up. to Pargo. sets up.

against Zoran. steps up and out. fallaway jumper GOOD!

Kidd halfcourt shot MISS.

48-45 Bulls halftime.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I don't like the look of that schedule for the rest of the way, besides the Hawks and Raptors games.
Wizards, Heat, Magic..

Wizards always give us problems, the Heat are the Heat, and the Magic have been playing pretty well lately.

Take care of this one first, 48-45 at the half!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Please god, if your up there let the Nets lose this game. If for no other reason then Petey losing the 4 billion points that he bet on the Nets.

:gopray:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Future said:


> What happened to Duhon? Pike take him out too? The *******!


 lol. naw. his back is hurt.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Future said:


> What happened to Duhon? Pike take him out too? The *******!


His back is acting up again.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Would be extra special neat if Tedeschi cleared Deng and Du to play for the second half. We'd have our own little Willis Reed and his Mini-Me moment!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and pargo, the tiniest midget of them all, hits a jumper.

bulls by three. 48-45


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> Please god, if your up there let the Nets this game. If for no other reason then Petey losing the 4 billion points that he bet on the Nets.
> 
> :gopray:


 say what???? that's a lot of coin.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

INSIDE POINTS (including free throws)

Bulls 31
Nets 12

No post players needed against this team!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Future said:


> What happened to Duhon? Pike take him out too? The *******!



:laugh:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> and pargo, the tiniest midget of them all, hits a jumper.
> 
> bulls by three. 48-45


I think Skiles is trying to confuse the heck out of the Nets. :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> INSIDE POINTS (including free throws)
> 
> Bulls 31
> Nets 12
> ...


 I'm liking that a lot. however the Nets are missing around the rim but getting fouled and getting to the FT line.

You would think Kidd will play a bit more aggressive.

I hope Kirk and Ben put their shooting shoes on the rest of the game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> say what???? that's a lot of coin.


 Take a look for yourself.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/vbookie.php?do=viewitem&item_id=5091


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

narek said:


> I think Skiles is trying to confuse the heck out of the Nets. :biggrin:


I think Skiles calls it junking it up. Fitting name for our players


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

narek said:


> I think Skiles is trying to confuse the heck out of the Nets. :biggrin:


Hey, it's worked for the first 24 minutes. lol

Let's hope he throws Luke and Randy in there again and they get like 30 points apiece and Luke gets the game winning shot! :biggrin:

Man we really need this win, since we gave the Sixers that home game (that's right, we *gave* them the game. We even gift-wrapped it for them!)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc makes a jumper off a screen. 50-45 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic against Allen. hookshot GOOD.

Noc off a curl GOOD!!! from Sweetney in the post

Rjeff fouled around the basket. another foul on Sweetney. his fourth


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Schenscha And malik


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic off the glass. one handed layup GOOD>

Allen off the glass GOOD.

Rjeff jumper GOOD.

Kirk on the line 2. shoots MISS

Jason Kidd for the offensive foul.

Luke in for Tyson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk dribbles and loses it. up high to Collins. pass inside to Carter. layup MISS.
tapped OOB Nets ball..

Carter doubleteamed. to Rjeff drives bounce pass to Krstic dunks it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is not the time to be sending _messages_. Put TC back in, SKILES


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

What was up with Chandler getting put in for Sweetney. Then a minute later getting yanked for Luke?

I didn't see him do anything wrong, did I miss something?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles calls the timeout. Nets takes the lead 55-54 9:07 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc drives, baseline layup MISS but fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> This is not the time to be sending _messages_. Put TC back in, SKILES


 I think Pete Myers wanted to talk with him or something.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc makes both FT's

Collins bounce pass to a cutting Rjeff for the flush.

Kirk drives, layup MISS.

Kidd has it to Carter posts up on Kirk. loses the ball..

Pargo jumper MISS

Kidd pulls up for the jumper AIRBALL.

Krstic jumper GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik to Luke. in the lane. slowest move EVER. fouled by Collins.

59-56 Nets 7:17 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luke misses the first. and bricks the second.Krstic has the board.

Krstic to Rjeff fouled called on Othella. the teams second.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what did tyson do? nothing as far as i could tell.

skiles with some bug up you know where.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Paging Ben Gordon..........


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic goes baseline to Rjeff. in the lane. to Collins jumper baseline MISS.

Rjeff drives scoops a shot GOOD.

Othella faces up on Krstic. jumper GOOD.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, we badly need to get Luke out of there....this is not the game for him to be playing major minutes in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter to Kidd to Krstic.

defensive 3 seconds on Pargo. Kidd to shoot the technical.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd misses the technical

Rjef to inbound. to Kidd to Rjeff jumper MISS

Kirk lead pass to Noc for the easy bucket.

Carter long three. MISS>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

61-60 Nets. 5:37 left

Pargo to Luke hook shot. MISS 

foul on Pargo. teams third foul.

Kirk jumper MISS>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic jumper MISS. to Carter. jumper MISS

Kirk for three, MISS.

Kidd for three. MISS. Pargo has it. jumper MISS. Harrington called for the loose ball foul.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk! settle down. you can make those.

come on.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think there were about 10 missed FG's in that span.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

If the Nets lead by more than 7 leading into the 4th, we're finished. Most of the time we suck trying to battle back into games as late as in the 4th. (Don't even try to mention Indiana, because this team isn't Indiana. They have three dangerous weapons in the backcourt. If they feel like taking this game over, they will.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I know Ben hurt himself and that's Y Pargo checked in. But where's the update on his status? When's he gonna return? How many more torturous minutes do we have to see Pargo on the court?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd brings it up. tapped OOB nets ball.

to Carter vs Kidd. posts up. to Carter drives layup clutches GOOD and 1.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Pargo is sooooooo bad. At this point, I'd rather have Tyson Chandler handling the ball then him.

This is where the Bulls tucker out. They really just don't have enough talent to stay with the Nets.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella in the lane. runner MISS.

Rjeff drives. layup MISS. Collins has it to Carter. jumper MISS.

Noc boards to Kirk. to Gordon. Krstic called for the foul, holding Othella. his fourth. 

64-60 Nets 3:27 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc to Gordon for three MISS. 

WHERE's the foul?????? OMG.

Noc steals it.

Ben over Collins for three. GOOD


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ben having trouble standing..then hits the three.
One point game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rjeff to Carter to Rjeff 16 foot jumper GOOD.

Othella to Tyson posts up. 3 second violation on Tyson. Nets ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rjeff to Collins. jumper MISS.

Jason Kidd steals the ball but falls OOB.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

This Bulls team is a joke. That's all I gotta say. I can't wait for this season to be over. And that's the exact opposite of what I felt like last season.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

and noc is nearing another double double...pretty much expect it from him at this point.

It would be nice to go to the 4th with a lead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo to Kirk. back to Pargo jumper GOOD.

66-65 Nets

Carter to Robinson. to Rjeff to Kidd baseline. off his foot. Bulls ball.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Scrappy Kirk gets the steal and draws the foul from Carter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo put it up!!

Pargo drove and gets fouled on the dump pass. 

Ben to Kirk back to Ben. baseline runner GOOD!

67-66 Bulls 1:09 left

Carter against Kirk. screened by Othella.

Kirk steals it and gets fouled on the reach in by Carter. his 4th.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Hit Your Fros!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nachbar in for Carter.

Kirk splits FT's. someone drops a GD.

Zoran to Cliff. for three. AIRBALL.

Kirk stops pops jumper MISS but fouled by Nachbar.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk makes the first.

Malik in for Othella.

Kirk makes the second.

Vaughn brings it up.


to Zoran. runner up and GOOD.

70-68.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon jumper baseline MISS. off the glass.

Pargo has it. Pargo jumper at the buzzer MISS. 3rd q. over.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Come on Bulls - this would be a fantastic win for the egos as well as tying the 8th seed back.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls lead 70-68 at the end of 3. 

I don't know if I want to be ahead going into the fourth. or behind.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vaughn brings it up. to Collins to Zoran back to Rjeff. jumper MISS.

Pargo has it to Gordon.

fadeaway jumper MISS>

Collins rebounds.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

has it been noted that it's nocioni with *seven straight double doubles*?

now it has.


:rbanana:


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Ben gordon is not michael jordan


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Robinson jumper MISS.

Tyson tapped it. Pargo drives and got fouled going baseline.

Pargo got lucky. he barely got fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another close game. We need a win, thats for sure.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kirkisgod said:


> Ben gordon is not michael jordan


 He made the shot tougher than it was, right?


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

How do we manage without Piatkowski?

Did anyone see his head bandage in the pregame? ew


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OOB Nets ball.

Rjeff to Robinson.

Noc gets called for a foul. again. holding or something


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> He made the shot tougher than it was, right?


Yep


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zoran drives runner MISS.

Rjeff drives to Robinson. 

Rjeff for three. GOOD. 71 al;l


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Can't get a rebound=huge game tying three


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo in the lane. leaner MISS.

Sweetney comes in.

Pargo is as cold as ice.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

You Suck Pargo. Just Go Away


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pargo :sigh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rjeff to Vaughn.

Rjeff three try MISS.

Zoran steals it to Rjeff Ben fouls Rjeff.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Pargo is such a bad player. UGH


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vaughn to Robinson. to Rjeff to Robinson jumper MISS.

Vaughn jumper baseline GOOD.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Another missed rebound...another basket.

COME ON BULLS, not the time for this ****


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Effen get a defensive rebound. We just gave up five straight second chance points


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i can't wait for next year when kirk gets to play point guard *all the time*.

get it done pax.

geeez pargo really is bad.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We need to clear these rebounds..it's getting annoying with these second chance points.

timeout Bull.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our bigs are a joke. Their little guys are out jumping 'em and getting off. rebounds.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

shucks.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

If the Bulls lose this game, its Pargo's fault. He doesn't belong on an NBA court, and I'd stand by that statement even if he scored 30 points in the 4th quarter.

He doesn't even score in spurts anymore, hes just bad. Bad at defense, bad at handling the ball, bad at shooting, bad at driving, bad at passing, bad at decision making, bad at little runners that he has 3 seconds to line up a shot. Just BAD


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon would be playing Pargo's minutes. I bet Skiles feels handcuffed.

kirk can't play 48. He looks tired out there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk in for Pargo

Gordon kicks out to Kirk. for three. GOOD


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk is such a badass..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vaughn to Rjeff jumper MISS. doesn't hit rim. 24 second violation.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd in. 

Tyson to Noc. Rjeff fouls Noc. touch foul.

74-73


Ben tried dunking and got denied.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Why isn't Duhon playing? I know Deng is out with a concussion, but I didn't hear anything about the Du-ster.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's gotta be a little embarassing for Ben.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sweetney 5th foul, Allen back in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic gets fouled by Sweetney. another touch foul. Malik in for Sweetney.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Why isn't Duhon playing? I know Deng is out with a concussion, but I didn't hear anything about the Du-ster.



His back is still bothering him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

These careless TURNOVERS :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic in for the post up. faces up. jumper GOOD.

75-74 Nets

Gordon to Kidd. drives to Vaughn layup MISS but fouled by Gordon.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ughhhh turnover.

Vaughn hits 1. 2 point game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vaughn splits FT's

Kirk brings it up. around a screen drives and gets fouled by Cliff Robinson.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

duhon apparently has had THREE epidurals to treat the back.

it's killing him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk hits both FT's 76 all. 7:09 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic to Jefferson. to Kidd back to Cliff to Krstic on the blcok back to Kidd.

fadeaway jumper airball.

Kirk has it to Malik long jumper GOOD! 78-76


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Allen hits the wide open J, 2 point game.

Hinrich called for the foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd drives and gets fouled by Kirk. 

Kidd to shoot two.,


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tom and Redd are like two guys in a nursing home watching the bulls game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Bulls in penalty? Damnit.

Kidd hits 1. Bulls up 1. 6:19 left.

LETS GO BULLS, FINISH STRONG


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Tom and Redd are like two guys in a nursing home watching the bulls game.


:laugh:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben to the line.

Come on Ben! HIT. BOTH.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd splits FT's. Allen clears it.

Vauhgn fouls Ben 2x.

in the penalty now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben splits FT's

timeout Nets.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben hits 1 of 2.

I miss the good FT shooting Ben


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

A nice spurt to end the game would be nice. I can't take these close finishes


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

DAMN it Ben, make your FT's!!!!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Can we hit some free throws? 

Lets get a dubya


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Man these 6 minutes will pretty much be the season IMO. I'm so nervous. I am ready to be happy or very let down.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Tom and Redd are like two guys in a nursing home watching the bulls game.


:laugh:


heh heh. i have marv tonight.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> Man these 6 minutes will pretty much be the season IMO. I'm so nervous. I am ready to be happy or very let down.


ditto


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's obvious Ben has energy. He tried taking it for the dunk. I hope he catches fire the rest of this game. PLEASE Ben.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rjeff runner. just throws it up MISS.

Kirk to Gordon. fadeaway jumper GOOD.

81-77 Bulls


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Huge FT jumper from Ben.

Bulls up 4, 5:20.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd to Carter to Krstic leaner off the glass MISS but fouled. by Tyson.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Country music is awesome by the way


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

These fouls are going to kill us when they're in the bonus.
Can't afford those.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Cmon Ben hit these two


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nenad to shoot. splits FT's Noc boards

Kirk 
Ben drives baseline MISS but fouled.

what in the world.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben to the hole, fouled. Nice job getting to the rack.

Please hit these Ben!

Hits 1st, yes!
Hits 2nd, YES!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> These fouls are going to kill us when they're in the bonus.
> Can't afford those.


So are we though.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hits them both, 20 points for Ben.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

watch your foot tyson!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben makes both FT's 

83-78

Carter on the block. turnaround jumper MISS.



Kirk step back jumper MISS. collins boards.

Rjeff has it to Carter long three. DEEP MISS.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Huge board by Noc there, he really got up.
Hinrich misses, 5 point game, 4:20 left.

Carter is thankfully alot colder then he was in the first half.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tell ya what. i am perfectly happy for the nets to win....TOMORROW!


come on bulls!

nice to see ben taking it hard to the hole. wow.

this has been a really physical game.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

The hustle is there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk to Chandler back to Kirk.

Allen layup MISS. Tyson tapped MISS. Tyson saves it to Carter

Rjeff jumper GOOD


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice turnaround Malik!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Allen turnaround baseline GOOD.

Rjeff with the lead pass layup MISS but fouled.


85-80 3:18 left


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Win or lose, I think the Bulls will come out a little flat tomorrow night in Atlanta. Several players look winded, not because they aren't conditioned, but because they've been hustling their butts off. Can't complain about the effort tonight.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

20 and 13 tonight for Noc - I don't see any way he is not the Bulls' MVP if we manage to sneak into the playoffs.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm watching the Courtside Live on NBA.com and I'm praying for a time machine so I don't have to suffer for the next three minutes. I can't imagine what it's like to actually be watching the Bulls now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

In and Out :sad:. That hurts.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Nocioni is a rebounding fiend


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rjeff makes 1 misses one.

85-81 3:12 left.

Ben long jumper MISS. Malik boards. passes it. deflected.jumpball with Krstic.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, Malik should have went up strong when he got that board.
We're lucky he got that ball back.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Tom telling Johnny what Johnny sees........heh


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Vince to the line, Bulls up 4.

Timeout with 2:48 left.

CLOSE STRONG BULLS


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jumpball.

Krstic went up with the ball.

Kidd to Carter. throws it up and gets fouled. Noc fouled him. 85-81 2:48 left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Damn, Malik should have went up strong when he got that board.
> We're lucky he got that ball back.


 i know, that was just terrible. we are pretty lucky he didn't mess it up.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a bad feeling about the end of this. Too many studs on the floor for NJ. I think it will come down to if NJ is able to get inside shots on the Bulls, because they seem to be suffering from outside.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Please don't get mad at Mark Jackson because of this. He loves all the players, he's just having fun. :angel:

That said, here's a conversation from the Nets' broadcast.

_
Marv: They (Piatkowski and Deng) collided at the morning shootaround on Saturday, banging heads. Both are sitting out, Deng needing stitches.

Mark: You know what Piatkowski said after the collision?

Marv: What?

Mark: Deng.

Marv: You know what, Mark? That's brutal.

(Later)

Marv: We'll be editing that out of the encore presentation.

_


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We have no killer instinct. Up 4 and time to kill 'em but we can't even get a decent shot off aside from Ben's wide opn 3. This has happened all season long. As soon as we get a 4-6 point lead late in the game we relax offensively and end up choking.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Come on Bulls. Please?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon hits!

Wow Carter really takes some bad shots.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter makes the first FT. and misses the second.

Kirk brings it up.to Gordon.

drives kicks out. Rjeff baseline J. MISS.

Carter drives layup MISS.

Ben jumper baseline GOOD!

87-82 Bulls 2 minutes left


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon banks it in!
Good God that was ridiculous.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh My God

Ben Banks A [email protected]#[email protected]#$%@


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Do you have any idea how much I loathe Vince Carter? Taking terrible shots and trying to get bailed out by flopping.

He's been a flopper ever since his days at Carolina.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter with the running jumper GOOD.

Noc to Kirk back to Noc.

to Ben off the glass GOOD!!!!!

Vince has words for Ben. probably a "you gotta call that"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Banked it :laugh:


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

OH my god GORDON!! When that shot went in I kinda spasmed and couldnt control my clapping and yelling out "OOOOOOOHHHH"


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

BEN!!!! He's done it again!!!!!! 90-84!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben gordon off the glass for three

good lord.

nothing but net.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

BenGORDON!!!
!!!
!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Do you have any idea how much I loathe Vince Carter? Taking terrible shots and trying to get bailed out by flopping.
> 
> He's been a flopper ever since his days at Carolina.


 He can make shots when he wants to though but I'm a firm believer you shouldn't make a shot in order to get to the line. It's a little pompous IMO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

whew. Gordon doing his thing at the right time.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben Gordon...WOWOWOWOW


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter drives. hop steps layup GOOD.

90-86

Ben drives fakes the pass. layup GOOD and 1!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon with the take!
Wow....


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Ben!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

How do you talk yourself out of a foul?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben must be working the magic again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic over the back got called for the foul.

Krstic arguing the call. now they switch the call. Krstic was behind him but never touched him. Collins had more contact with Gordon.

Gordon makes the FT.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow - I haven't seen any Bull in the last eight years consistently wow me like Ben! Let's hold on!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

We needed Gordon to step up his game desperately tonight, and he certainly came through.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk breathes on Carter and gets called for the foul. 

Vince with the headfake "ouch I got fouled" face


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben and kirk have redeemed themselves.


big time.



oooh. boooo. vince just slipped. what was that?

yuk.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Everybody wants to say that we don't have a star. No offense, but Ben Gordon is a star. This is a star performance. He wants it and he delivers. Noc is not too shabby either. Even if we don't make the playoffs this year, we got something brewin.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vince hits the first FT.

and the second. 93-88

Kirk to Gordon.to Krik b ack to Allen.

long jumper GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Huge huge huge shot from MALIK!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Malik!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Allen with the important J.
7 point lead, under a minute.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

MALIK for President!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Everybody wants to say that we don't have a star. No offense, but Ben Gordon is a star. This is a star performance. He wants it and he delivers. Noc is not too shabby either. Even if we don't make the playoffs this year, we got something brewin.


 I have to give credit to Ben. He's taking it to the basket and he's creating like a star should. and getting the calls.

Ben Gordon with 13 FTA's that's unheard of.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls keeping their distance!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni has seventeen rebounds. what a stud.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Everybody wants to say that we don't have a star. No offense, but Ben Gordon is a star. This is a star performance. He wants it and he delivers. Noc is not too shabby either. Even if we don't make the playoffs this year, we got something brewin.


He's getting closer, but I don't think he's a star. He is really inconsistant at times still, there are times when he can't hit his jumper, and can't penetrate.

But lately, hes been able to drive in and draw that foul, so he is improving.

Plus a star should be starting. Save tonight, he is not.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Did I say Noc as Bulls MVP? Noc and Ben can share it.

What a HUGE game if they can hold on. Biggest game of the season and the Bulls deliver in spades - again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson knocks away the inbounds pass. OOB Nets ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Catch it! don't pass in the air.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd to Carter drives to Cliff for three. MISS

Carter rebounds. layup MISS but fouled.

nice rebound by Vince.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Everybody wants to say that we don't have a star. No offense, but Ben Gordon is a star. This is a star performance. He wants it and he delivers. Noc is not too shabby either. Even if we don't make the playoffs this year, we got something brewin.


I would add Deng a close a second to those two. All we need is some muscle a little more height at the 2 spot. Pargo, Gordon, Hinrich and duhon all 4 are too short as a group. Someone has to go.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

13 FTAs for Ben tonight. He looked determined to take it to the rack all night long. This is the Ben we need EVERY game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter to the line. makes both FT's

timeout. 95-90 40.4 seconds left.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

damn! let's get this game over with!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> 13 FTAs for Ben tonight. He looked determined to take it to the rack all night long. This is the Ben we need EVERY game.


 I don't know though. Ben is so small and I don't know how durable he is. I mean look at Iverson. He gets beat up on a nightly basis.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc to Ben. gets fouled by Kidd.

Ben to shoot two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni has 17 rebounds. Good God!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tom Dore : Carlos Zambrano is leaving the building.
Kerr : Did he foul out? ... oh.

I don't know if Red Kerr was joking or just senile


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

c'mon big macs!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic fouled, will shoot two. hits both.

full court press. Noc gets it into Ben. dribbles it out. gets fouled.

Ben gets fouled will shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter drives, gets fouled by Tyson. GOOD and 1.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> I don't know though. Ben is so small and I don't know how durable he is. I mean look at Iverson. He gets beat up on a nightly basis.


Yeah, but Iverson plays hard because no one else on that team wants to! If he had a great supporting cast, the Sixers could be in the top 4, but they have two stars who can't play together, and a bunch of young guys who feel left out. That's why they are in the 8th spot, and probably gonna get shoved back to 9th again tonight by the Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson, you idiota.

donde esta your brain-o


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Noc fouls out. HUGE ovation I'm guessing. I <3 Chapu.

Or Sportsline sucks. One or the other.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

please dont screw this up


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon . That wasn't a foul. He barely even touched him!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter drains the FT.

one of the Bulls players calls the timeout.

Skiles yells out "WHO CALLED TIMEOUT"
20 second timeout


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

The "AI to the playoffs at all costs" crew is at it again. But ya know what? Nothing you can do if Ben makes FTs!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc to toss it in. to malik to Ben. gets fouled by Carter.

14.5 seconds left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I hope there is no overtime.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben rattles in a FT. Big Macs for the crowd as the camera pans to a hefty guy.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Carter drives, gets fouled by Tyson. GOOD and 1.


I would have put money on that happening late in the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter long three. GOOD.

Ben fouled by Carter. 

101-98.

just hit these FT's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

two big fts by Ben!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

NJ started fouling too soon.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben hits both. timeout Nets.

103-98 8.3 seconds left.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Alright got it.

Gordon with 20 points in the 4th, almost 20 FT's attempted in the game.
That's great to see.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter fadeaway three. MISS

Malik boards and gets fouled.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know if Ben's a star - but he put up a star-quality performance tonight. So did Noc. And Kirk. Biggest game all year and the team's 3 best (active) players all step up huge. Speaks volumes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik misses the first FT. makes the second.

Carter halfcourth three. GOOD

104-101. Bulls WIN!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice win! Big win!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

21 for Ben in the 4th qtr. 8-8 from the FT line when the Nets were forced to foul.

Just fantastic.

What an UNEXPECTED victory. Proud of the team tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey, I win 4 million ucash.

Petey loses 4 billion.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What a huge huge huge huge win. Can't even say enough about the way this team played tonight.

Short-handed, fighting for their playoff lives against an on-fire team? WAY TO GO BULLS

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

They did it!!! Get some sleep tonight if you can, Atlanta is going to be draining.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HUUUUUUGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEE effort by the Bulls tonight. A lot of guys really stepped it up. We were desperate for that.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

this may sound a bit crazy considering he put up 43 but i thought hinrich played really good defense tonight on Vince


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

JRose5 said:


> Alright got it.
> 
> Gordon with 20 points in the 4th, almost 20 FT's attempted in the game.
> That's great to see.


I can't believe Ben has that many FT's (granted some were end-of-game must-foul situation).
Solid game by Ben and Noc and Kirk too


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben : There's no time to be tired.

I love it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

standing ovation from the miz tonight boys. that was awesome.








get out. vince made that from beyond center court. 

ha.

*B U L L S W I N ! ! ! ! !*

back in eighth.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Huge game for Gordon..
36 points
21 in the 4th
19 FT's made


Back into the 8th seed for the time being.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

out-freaking-standing! Seeing them up 5 with 8 seconds left when I got home really made my evening. Glad they gutted out this enormous win!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jimmy said:


> this may sound a bit crazy considering he put up 43 but i thought hinrich played really good defense tonight on Vince


It's not crazy. Kirk denied Vince good positioning all night. You just have to give Vince credit for knocking down all those crazy shots.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Woo!!!! Now lets hope the Nets beat Philly's ***.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Ben : There's no time to be tired.
> 
> I love it.


Size or no size, that kind of attitude will make Ben a bona fide star in this league in the next 2-3 years. Remember it's the 3rd year where talent usually takes off!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Huge!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Future said:


> Woo!!!! Now lets hope the Nets beat Philly's ***.



yeah. the nets will be pissed off. bodes well for the bulls. *i like it!*


marv calling ben mr. fourth quarter. marv is hoarse!!

ben really was spectacular late in the game and a beast from the line. and kirk started it off really strong and kept dishing with 9 assists. and nocioni, i mean what can you say. what a game. 


they combined for 78 points!!



















and pargo still really sucks!


:clown:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll give this team a ton of credit. They bounced back after a humiliating loss Saturday and won against aguably the toughest team to beat in the NBA in the past couple weeks. Great effort by the guys, winning this game for Deng and Duhon (Pike too, I guess lol). Hopefully Duhon will be ready for the game tomorrow. We need a win tomorrow night if we want to keep Philly on their toes. Do they play tomorrow night?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sixers play the nets tomorrow.


heh heh heh.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> sixers play the nets tomorrow.
> 
> 
> heh heh heh.


Nice. 

Look for Carter to be pissed off, and look for Kidd to be pissed as well, since his former coach beat him twice in one season. Great stuff.

Let's get a win tomorrow night guys!! We need this if we want to stay in the 8th spot!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hahaha.

larry frank's first postgame comment:

_well they sure went to the line a lot more than they usually do._


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I was out all night long, but great win I guess. We should be careful with Hawks, they are going to be hard to beat, especially playing on the road. 

Spongy, any chance we get some highlights? Oh, and please dont tell (not you Spongy) me that there is a short clip over nba.com. I already know that.

Go Bulls!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> Nice.
> 
> Look for Carter to be pissed off, and look for Kidd to be pissed as well, since his former coach beat him twice in one season. Great stuff.
> 
> Let's get a win tomorrow night guys!! We need this if we want to stay in the 8th spot!!


Hey, I'd like Boston to beat Indiana, the Wizards to beat the Bucks, too. Let's move up so we can play the Nets in the playoffs. :biggrin:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

All I can say is WOW...

Ben 36 pts in 29 minutes and 19 - 21 FREE THROW!!?? WOW! How did that happen? did he take it to the hole every possession? If he has that ability, he should've done that every night!!!

But gotta give Kirk and Noc some big big props too. This wouldn't have happened without their scoring early in the game. And looked like they bust their butt until the last second.

Great... Great Win! We still got 5 more games to take care of, but this win definitely gives our guys a great deal of motivation. And we're putting pressure on Philly, Milwaukee, and Indiana.

The Hawks is also going to be tough to beat. They caught fire lately. And they got tons of size and athleticism. It's not going to be easy. I hope tomorrow our guys come out and play hard like today.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> hahaha.
> 
> larry frank's first postgame comment:
> 
> _well they sure went to the line a lot more than they usually do._


:laugh:

Man, this game was really huge for us. I still can't believe we won without Deng and Duhon in the line-up. Crazy game!

Spongy, are you gonna have highlights?? Especially 4th q. stuff with Mr. 4th Quarter!! BG


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Also give credit to Tony Fiorentino, the Heat commentator. He said the Bulls would win and that his man Ben Gordon would come up big. :laugh:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> hahaha.
> 
> larry frank's first postgame comment:
> 
> _well they sure went to the line a lot more than they usually do._


That sounds like a comment Skiles would make in Frank's situation. BTW, I've decided that Frank is officially Scott's little bro.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> yeah. the nets will be pissed off. bodes well for the bulls. *i like it!*
> 
> 
> marv calling ben mr. fourth quarter. marv is hoarse!!
> ...


I so wish we had a Marv Albert or the Nets feed. That would have been fun to hear, especially with Ben going nuts in the fourth.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW, Nets posters in their game thread are scratching their heads about why Franks sat Carter for 6.5 minutes at the start of Q4. They feel the game was winnable and that Franks was trying to rest his starters too much.

And then there's this buddy of mine who thinks the game was fixed. He told me before the game that he'd bet on the Bulls because everyone else was betting on the Nets (I showed him the 19 bets on the nets vs. 2 on the Bulls in the uCash sportsbook).

If you were going to fix the game, I think you'd rest Carter 6.5 minutes in Q4 with the game on the line, no? Possibly (I'm not sure I buy the "fix" conspiracy theory, but then it's magic that Cleveland ended up getting the pick to draft LeBron).


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I so wish we had a Marv Albert or the Nets feed. That would have been fun to hear, especially with Ben going nuts in the fourth.


Yeah, here's GORDON for THREE! 
Mark Jackson is mad funny too.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Future said:


> Woo!!!! Now lets hope the Nets beat Philly's ***.


After this loss. You can guarantee it. They're dead.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Nets posters also going off on the refs for allowing Gordon to the line 21 times, not knowing that this game they just called all the rapes that don't usually get called against a Bulls' opponent.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame Comments


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Sorry to go a little OT (Im tired btw, so dont ask me for miracles :biggrin: ), but which team holds the tiebreaker: us or Philly?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I so wish we had a Marv Albert or the Nets feed. That would have been fun to hear, especially with Ben going nuts in the fourth.


 [marv voice] ben. gordon. offtheglass. for three!!! [/marv voice]


they make a good team, marv and mark.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I like the Ian Eagle-Mark Jackson comedy team. I don't like Jackson as an analyst but he is funny.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess I can get the highlights up.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongy. something's wrong with the link.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

refresh it. I just fixed it at 11:12 CDT


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks. i just listened. what was that bit at the end? about basden? when skiles said "i know he's gonna have to do something".


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Chicago 104, New Jersey 101


_*Gordon Carries Bulls Over Nets Late*_


CHICAGO, April 11 (Ticker) -- _*When the Chicago Bulls needed baskets in the closing period, Ben Gordon produced. 

Gordon scored 21 of his 36 points in the fourth quarter and Kirk Hinrich finished with 22 and nine assists as the Bulls executed down the stretch to post a 104-101 victory over the New Jersey Nets, who wasted 43 points from All-Star Vince Carter.

Andres Nocioni collected 20 points and 17 rebounds for the Bulls (36-41), who pulled even with idle Philadelphia for the final playoff berth in the Eastern Conference standings. *

In a close game, Gordon nailed a jumper with 2:13 left to give Chicago an 87-82 edge. But Carter responded with a jumper 19 seconds later to pull the Nets within three. 

Gordon sandwiched a 3-pointer and had a difficult layup for a three-point play around a basket by Carter for a 93-86 advantage with just 82 ticks left. After two foul shots by Carter 10 seconds later got New Jersey within five, Malik Allen - who had 11 points and eight boards - hit a jumper to push the bulge to 95-88 with 52 seconds remaining. 

Gordon netted eight consecutive free throws to seal the win for the Bulls, who captured two of the three meetings with the Nets this season. 

Carter, who drilled a 3-pointer off the glass from half court as time expired, made 12-of-27 shots - including 6-of-12 from the arc - and 13-of-17 from the line. 

Richard Jefferson added 22 points and Nenad Krstic contributed 17 for New Jersey (47-30), which fell 3 1/2 games behind Miami for second place in the East. 
_


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

"Is he going to have to do push-ups?"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Here are the highlights, postgame interviews etc..


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks, spongyfungy.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

HOLY $***

Gordon had 21 FT Attempts? Who does he think he is, AI?

I was not even able to watch the gamecast, so that is a suprise at 8am. Wow. Great Win for the Bulls! 

Noce has been the man the past few weeks.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the highlights spongy.

Man, you gotta love Noce in that interview!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Here are the highlights, postgame interviews etc..





> The download limit has been reached for this file.
> 
> Error
> The link you have clicked is not available.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


>


Same.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Most peoploe here knew already, but the Bulls were the last team to beat the Nets before their 14-game winning streak, and only the Bulls and the Cavs are the only two teams that beat them over that 17-game stretch.

INSIDE POINTS (including free throws)

Bulls: 57
Nets: 43


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Don't read too much into the FT numbers guys, most of them came in the last 5 minutes after NJ was already in the penalty. NJ posters have no right to complain because many of those fouls (all happening to be on Ben) were intentional. Hell, the last 2 minutes of the game took 30 minutes to complete! There were so many of those grab and hold fouls.

I hope we don't let our guard down vs the ATL. I hope we can get at least one of Deng or Duhon back. But I think whatever happens in the ATL, we should be fine because Philly will more than likely not be able to beat a pissed off NJ team.

But then again, for other reasons, I hope we don't lose, even if Philly loses too. Because you know who Orlando's playing tonight? 

Toronto.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but a loss by both us and Philly would put them 2 games outta the playoff spot if they beat the Raptors (which I can see happening w/the way Darko & co. have been playing. Yes, I said it. Darko & co. The man should win Most Improved Player of the Year award already).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I posted the following in the Nets' game thread:



> What's lost in the Nets loss is how the Nets actually almost won the game at the end. Franks is simply a briliant coach from what I saw.
> 
> Realize that the Bulls were up by like 7 or even 8 with about 1:30 left in the game. That last 3 pointer by Vince would have tied the game if he had made his off-balance 3 point attempt on the inbounds play the previous posession. The Nets executed the last 1:30 to perfection. They fouled and stopped the clock. They gave the bulls 2 points each time and got 3 points at their end to whittle down the lead. They eventually got a bulls missed FT to give them a shot at tying the game. Except for that one posession I mentioned, the Nets executed that last 1:30 to perfection.
> 
> <!-- / message --> And Franks played the offense/defense substitution during the play stoppage perfectly.


<!-- sig --> <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">1:12</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">86-93</td><td valign="top">Kirk Hinrich personal foul (Vince Carter draws the foul)</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">1:12</td><td valign="top">*Vince Carter makes free throw 1 of 2*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">87-93</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">1:12</td><td valign="top">*Vince Carter makes free throw 2 of 2*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">88-93</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:52</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">88-95</td><td valign="top">*Malik Allen makes jumper (Kirk Hinrich assists)*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:52</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*New Jersey full timeout*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:52</td><td valign="top">Clifford Robinson enters the game for Jason Collins</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">88-95</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:52</td><td valign="top">Lamond Murray enters the game for Nenad Krstic</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">88-95</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:51</td><td valign="top">Nenad Krstic enters the game for Lamond Murray</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">88-95</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:41</td><td valign="top">Clifford Robinson misses 22-foot three point jumper</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">88-95</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:40</td><td valign="top">Vince Carter offensive rebound</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">88-95</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:40</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">88-95</td><td valign="top">Tyson Chandler shooting foul (Vince Carter draws the foul)</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:40</td><td valign="top">*Vince Carter makes free throw 1 of 2*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">89-95</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:40</td><td valign="top">Jason Collins enters the game for Nenad Krstic</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">89-95</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:40</td><td valign="top">*Vince Carter makes free throw 2 of 2*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">90-95</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:40</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*Chicago full timeout*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:38</td><td valign="top">Jason Kidd personal foul (Ben Gordon draws the foul)</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">90-95</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:38</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">90-96</td><td valign="top">*Ben Gordon makes free throw 1 of 2*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:38</td><td valign="top">Nenad Krstic enters the game for Jason Collins</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">90-96</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:38</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">90-97</td><td valign="top">*Ben Gordon makes free throw 2 of 2*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:29</td><td valign="top">Vince Carter misses 20-foot jumper</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">90-97</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:28</td><td valign="top">Nenad Krstic offensive rebound</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">90-97</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:28</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">90-97</td><td valign="top">Kirk Hinrich personal foul (Nenad Krstic draws the foul)</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:28</td><td valign="top">*Nenad Krstic makes free throw 1 of 2*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">91-97</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:28</td><td valign="top">*Nenad Krstic makes free throw 2 of 2*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">92-97</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:24</td><td valign="top">Richard Jefferson personal foul (Ben Gordon draws the foul)</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">92-97</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:24</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">92-98</td><td valign="top">*Ben Gordon makes free throw 1 of 2*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:24</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">92-99</td><td valign="top">*Ben Gordon makes free throw 2 of 2*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:17</td><td valign="top">*Vince Carter makes layup (Jason Kidd assists)*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">94-99</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:17</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">94-99</td><td valign="top">Tyson Chandler shooting foul (Vince Carter draws the foul)</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:17</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">94-99</td><td valign="top">Mike Sweetney enters the game for Tyson Chandler</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:17</td><td valign="top">*Vince Carter makes free throw 1 of 1*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">95-99</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:17</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*Chicago 20 Sec. timeout*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:14</td><td valign="top">Clifford Robinson personal foul (Ben Gordon draws the foul)</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">95-99</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:14</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">95-100</td><td valign="top">*Ben Gordon makes free throw 1 of 2*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:14</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">95-101</td><td valign="top">*Ben Gordon makes free throw 2 of 2*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td valign="top">*Vince Carter makes 26-foot three point jumper (Jason Kidd assists)*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">98-101</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td valign="top">Vince Carter personal foul (Ben Gordon draws the foul)</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">98-101</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">98-102</td><td valign="top">*Ben Gordon makes free throw 1 of 2*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">98-103</td><td valign="top">*Ben Gordon makes free throw 2 of 2*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*New Jersey 20 Sec. timeout*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:04</td><td valign="top">Vince Carter misses 23-foot three point jumper</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">98-103</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:03</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">98-103</td><td valign="top">Malik Allen defensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:03</td><td valign="top">Clifford Robinson personal foul (Malik Allen draws the foul)</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">98-103</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:03</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">98-103</td><td valign="top">Malik Allen misses free throw 1 of 2</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:03</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">98-103</td><td valign="top">Chicago offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:03</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">98-104</td><td valign="top">*Malik Allen makes free throw 2 of 2*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td valign="top">*Vince Carter makes three pointer*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">101-104</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*End of the 4th Quarter*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*End Game*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Look at the score with 0:04 left. If Carter made that shot, it would have been 103-101. A 1/2 FT by Allen (or anyone else) makes it 104-101. Carter's final 3 makes it 104-104.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Trade Ben Gordon, he's worthless = :laugh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Thanks for the highlights spongy.
> 
> Man, you gotta love Noce in that interview!



comcast has that interview up at their site.

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.jumbofile.com/request.php?name=bullshighlights


----------

